# June 5th - Shiawassee River Event in Holly



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

*Sponsored by HeadWatersTrails Inc. (non-profit 501 3c)
http://www.headwaterstrailsinc.org/about_us.htm

Shiawassee River Paddle Event* on *June 5, 2011* 

Enter the Race for competition
OR -- join us for the_ *""Pleasure Paddle""*_

Paddle 7 miles of numerous twists, turns, switchbacks, ponds & lakes
enjoying great scenery and wildlife along the river in Oakland County.

An old video will people a glimpse of what to expect:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2888318540592134799#
 
http://www.headwaterstrailsinc.org/RiverRaceregistrationform2011.doc

Canoes available for rental thru Heavners Livery
Shuttle transport all day long until 6pm

http://www.uscanoe.com/Event.cfm?Event_ID=944

June 5th, 2011 - Join over 100 local paddlers for a day of fun

http://www.goracego.com/Search/event.aspx?event=6343d4bf-da49-4313-b270-b939310a1ce2.aspx

Water Trail Map
http://www.umflint.edu/outreach/assets/shiawasse-river-trail-map.pdf

PUT-IN
WaterWorks Park
602 South Broad St, Holly, MI 48442-1674

TAKE-OUT
Strom Park
299 South East Street, Fenton,MI
near the East Street Bridge.

Start : WaterWorks Park in Holly, Michigan
End : Strom Park in Fenton, Michigan
Distance : 7 scenic miles of twists and turns

Schedule :
10:30 am : On-site registration WaterWorks Park
11:30 am : Introductory Ceremony
11:45 am : Experienced Canoeists Start
12:15 pm : Novice/Youth Canoeists Start
12:45 pm : Kayak/ Single person canoeists Start
****1:15 pm : Leisure/fun paddle Start ******
6:00 pm : Final river sweep completed

Canoes available for rental thru Heavners Livery
Shuttle transport all day long until 6pm

Questions ?
Call Sue Julian, 248-634-3513
or email sjulian @ provide dot net

Call Doug Lanyk 248-634-4551
or email dslanyk @ comcast dot net

Call Willi Gutmann 586-215-6387
or e-mail Willi_H2O @ Yahoo dot Com


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't always take pics as I'm tooo busy doing other stuff
on race day, but I shot some a few years back.

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/572909160sPvHKF

Interested in coming down and lending a hand ?
This event is ALL volunteer, no one makes a dime off of it.
HeadWatersTrails Inc is a (501 3c) organization 

Now in it's 7th year as an Annual Event in Oakland County

* Helpers needed EARLY on June 5th for event *

*June 5 Race Day tasks *
PLEASE consider helping us
It is an ALL volunteer effort 

We are now in our 7th Year as an Annual Event on the Shiawassee River 

If you would like to help a few hours, 
a half day, a full day - all help is welcome

*Contact one of us :*
Sue Julian 248-388-1313
Maggie Yerman 810-922-8627
Doug Lanyk 248-303-9495
Willi Gutmann 586-215-6387


Saturday--move supplies to WaterWorks building 

SUNDAY
8am -- set up 
traffic signs, set up tables and tents, hang banner, set up kayak corral,
place buoy, set up start line, connect sound system, begin registration

9am -- volunteer check-in for remaining volunteers
work/job orientation; final river check team departs

9:30am -- greeting public starts (they insist on coming early!)
info table up and running; box lunch orders taken, parking attendant working, 
Heavner Canoe rental on site

10:00am -- registration starts
set up awards display, time results board, site for photographing winners

11:00am -- downstream set up
Strom Park timers and greeters; safety spotters get situated 

11:30am -- Introduction to the Race; 

11:45am -- Experienced teams start with lap around Millpond
12:15pm -- Novice/youth teams start with lap around Millpond
12:45pm -- Single/kayak paddlers start on Shiawassee River
1:00 pm -- Timing Results start;
Heavner is on site in Strom Park for first returns; 
awards and photos as people return

1:15 to 2:00pm -- Pleasure paddlers depart; photographer downstream

2:00pm -- Sweep boat leaves
Timing results and awards continue; box lunches distributed
Additional help needed with return transportation

5:00pm -- Pizza for volunteers at WaterWorks Park

5:30pm -- Final clean-up

With a little luck we should be done with it all by 6pm


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Direct link to various maps of the Shiawassee River

http://shiawassee-river.blogspot.com/2011/05/map-of-shiawassee-river-for-canoe-or.html


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Hope weather co operates....live in holly and I think this quiet stretch of river is under used! It is however higher than I've ever seen right now though...rain rain go away! Lol good info...I might come check this out.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

The Shiawassee River used to be a massive racing event

http://shiawassee-river.blogspot.com/2011/02/2000-people-show-up-to-shiawassee-river.html

Most people in Oakland County have forgotten it exists.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Headwaterstrails Inc. out of Holly, MI hosts the event

http://www.headwaterstrailsinc.org/


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Weather looks just about damn PERFECT !


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Plenty of water and almost perfect weather along the 7 miles course
of 100's of twists and turns, small ponds and lakes.

*Experienced Class *
First Place -- Tom (age 55) and Chad Cannon (age 14)--time: 1hr 10 min 
Second Place--Mike and Matt Savoy--time: 1 hr 15 min 
Third Place-- Ken and Bruce Foss--time: 1 hr 23 min 

*Solo/Kayak Class *
First Place--Mark Irish --time: 1 hr 20 min 
Second Place--Eric Short--time: 1hr 22 min 
Third Place--Todd Minock--time: 1hr 32 min 

*Novice Class-- *
First Place--Chris Demeray and Jason Hamilton-- time: 1 hr 55 min 

Something like 55 pleasure paddlers took their sweet ol' time 
enjoying the river , looking around, laughing and definitely not racing 

Perhaps this article jinxed the attendance numbers - scaring people off :








BY TAMMY STABLES BATTAGLIA 
DETROIT FREE PRESS STAFF WRITER
"""Lingering effects of excessive rain have cancelled an annual Oakland County canoe and kayak race. ""
"""Fast and high water in the Clinton River forced the cancellation of the third annual Paddlepalooza, 
scheduled for Saturday in Auburn Hills and Rochester Hills. ""
---------------------------

*The annual Shiawassee River race was on June 5th, Sunday 
and it went off without a hitch* still drawing participants


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

There is another race event taking place further north on the Shiawassee 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=196315313736038

Parshallburg,MI to Chesaning,MI (Ditch Rd to M-57 bridge)Meet at Chamber of Commerce,
218 N Front St Chesaning, MI



Cash Prizes for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd place times overall.
Trophies for First Place in each class.
Contact: Neil Pullman at 989-845-5706


----------

